# Replacement Front Tires for Mega G+?



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

I have several AFX Mega G+ cars with cracked and split front tires. They are only a couple of years old, but apparently the garage/raceshop isn't a good environment for them. Does anyone have a source for replacement front tires for these chassis?

Thanks in advance,
Rick V.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

These will work... https://www.slotsnstuff.com/jel-claws-tires.html


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the pointer, TK Solver! It looks like you have solved my problem indeed. I'd checked several silicone tire suppliers, but never thought of Jel Claws.

Rick V.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

You might also contact [email protected] and see what they have. Their tires are very good.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Front Tires*

Super Tires does not make front tires for HO cars, The smallest Pro Series rear tires are 316Rs and those would be a little too big in diameter once they were stretched over the Mega G+ front wheels. If you got the urethane tires those can be sanded down fairly easily, but good luck sanding down the silicone tires. If they are the correct size to give you a 0.390 inch OD when they are on the wheels the Jel Claws would be OK. JAG Hobbies does carry replacement Mega G tires.


----------

